# Craftsman Miter Saw 113.235221 won't start



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably aren't any fuses on the unit. I would check the motor brushes and the switches (safety and trigger).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure there's power at the outlet?
Got a volt Ohm Meter and know how to use it?
I'd pull the handle apart and check the cord for continuity first, then the switch.
Often times it's the switch.
Simple to pull out the brushing and see it one of them is not stuck from saw dust in the hole.
You can clean out the hole with a Q tip. While there out you can use a pencil eraser on a pencil to clean the commentator by turning the blade by hand.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/113235221/0247/0744300.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there power at the outlet its plugged into?


----------



## Bill Barry (Aug 3, 2019)

I had same problem, same model craftsman miter saw - which I had only used occasionally over the past 20 years or so. 
I fixed the problem easily. After unplugging saw, I removed the cover to the trigger switch. With a quick visual scan it looked like the wiring connections were tight. 
I could see that when I operated the physical switch to turn the saw on, the small white on/off button attached to the underside of the spdt switch, was not getting fully depressed. When I used a small screw driver to press that white on/off button, I could hear it click each time. But I could not hear that click when I tried to turn it on, by pressing the large physical on switch. 


It seems that the spdt switch was not fully secure in its position. I pressed it more tightly into its place, then reattached the cover with the 5 screws that hold it in place. The trigger switch worked fine with several tests.


----------

